# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann :)



## Philrider (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

 

ich spiele WOW nun seit knapp 3 Jahren.. also ist ein wenig Erfahrung meinerseits vorhanden ^^ 

 

Ich suche hier am liebsten einen WOW-Neuling der noch kaum was mit WOW am Hut hatte, um gemeinsam nochmal den Spaß zu erleben und zu leveln 

Bin 21 Jahre jung und recht locker drauf, dass erwarte ich jedoch auch von dir um gemeinsam eine "schöne" Zeit zu verbringen. Gern auch nach dem Leveln kann der Kontakt bestehen bleiben um gemeinsam das ein oder andere Abenteuer zu bestreiten 

Da ich selber berufstätig bin wären Spielzeit in der Woche ab 18-24 Uhr möglich und an Wochenenden von ca 13 Uhr bis open end. ^^

 

TS wird nicht vorausgesetzt 

 

Ich biete nach Erhalt des 1. Monats Spielzeit 5.000 Gold Startkapital und nach dem Erhalt des Mounts nochmal 20.000 Gold. Natürlich statte ich euch am Anfang noch mit allen nötigen Sachen aus wie Erbstücke und Taschen usw. ^^ 

Realm wäre mir Malygos am liebsten und Allianz wobei Horde auch nicht weiter schlimm wäre 

 

Meldet euch doch einfach wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt hab per Mail an : philipp.marx@hotmail.com


----------

